
GitLab – Announcing March 20, 2018 Critical Security Update - JetSpiegel
https://about.gitlab.com/2018/03/16/gitlab-critical-release-preannouncement/
======
JetSpiegel
There is a new minor patch released today[0].

I don't understand if this minor patch will fix this critical issue or not.

[0]
[https://about.gitlab.com/2018/03/19/gitlab-10-5-5-released/](https://about.gitlab.com/2018/03/19/gitlab-10-5-5-released/)

